# ND FUR HUNTERS AND TRAPPERS RENDEZVOUS



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Just a quick note to those who are interested.

Should be good.

xdeano


----------



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

you have a list of times the demos will start?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I don't, But I'm guessing Ron may have a list give him a call: 701-543-3855

Deano


----------



## ChippewaPartners (Aug 19, 2009)

Scott Evans would do a great job on the use of snares. Specifically the Amberg snares..........Hope you guys have a great time of fellowship and fun.......

dean parisian

LIFE MEMBER ........MN, TN, GA Trapping Associations
LIFE MEMBER..........NRA

Kids who grow up trapping and hunting don't mug little old ladies.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

He would be. Maybe someone should ask him. I know him quite well. He's got some skills. 

xdeano


----------

